# 6 month Visa ban and removal



## Shahar1014 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi.. I am working as an Engineer in a company(establishment type) in abu dhabi . I was terminated from my servive recently. I was under a limited contract and i could only complete 1 year 5 months. So when i checked with rlthe labour department, they said that you will get 6 month automatic ban. But you can lift it by applying to the labour department with thetermination letter in ARABIC. But my employer gave me an english termination letter and he is not giving me an arabic version when i asked for? 
Does any one know a solution for this??


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Take it to a typing centre for translation? Although that might be stating the obvious..


----------



## Shahar1014 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ya, but do i need to get the arabic version signed?? Or can i attach it with the original english version and submit


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Shahar1014 said:


> Ya, but do i need to get the arabic version signed?? Or can i attach it with the original english version and submit


The typing centers do "certified" translations. So I would think that the sign/ stamp in the English version would be sufficient


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

You better contact the labor again and discuss this issue that your employer is issuing you the signed Arabic version, they should come up with a good solution.


----------



## Isra.mosameh (Jan 27, 2016)

You can have it legally translated ... that works for degrees or experience letters from other countries ! your employer should provide the arabic version, i don't understand why they make things difficult for employees especially after termination.


----------

